# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Galaxy Watch Active, smartwatch, Samsung Group, Samsung Town, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

Home page - samsung.com/galaxy/galaxy-watch-active

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Watch Active: Official Introduction

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Introducing next generation #GalaxyWatch Active. Most smart watches just capture data, but Galaxy Watch Active is smart enough to interpret it.
> 
> [Daily Activity Tracker]
> We developed sophisticated motion sensors that scrutinize your movements. So, like a personal trainer, Watch advises you how to improve your performance and reach your goals.
> 
> [Auto Workout Tracking]
> Watch ingeniously detects when you’re active and when you’re not. 
> 
> [Stress Detection & Breathing Guide]
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Watch Active hands-on: bye rotating bezels

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> The Galaxy Watch Active is the latest watch running Samsung’s proprietary Tizen software, and it will be available for $199.99 when it hits shelves on March 8th. Samsung’s latest smartwatch has dropped the most interesting thing about Samsung smartwatches: the rotating bezels. We just spent some time with the Watch Active, and here’s what you need to know.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Watch Active quick look

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> The Samsung Galaxy Watch Active is a sporty model of the original Galaxy Watch. Is it worth $200?

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Watch Active hands-on: ready for the gym

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Samsung's Galaxy Watch Active is their newest smartwatch, with a design that feels less aggressive, not to mention less chunky.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Watch Active2 hands-on: Samsung’s balancing act

Published on Aug 5, 2019




> Samsung may only have released the Galaxy Watch Active mere months ago, but that doesn’t mean it’s too soon to bring out bigger and better things. Case in point: the Galaxy Watch Active 2, which the company is launching today.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Watch Active 2 hands-on: bezel control is back

Published on Aug 5, 2019




> Samsung’s Galaxy Watch Active 2 – the company just announced it’s latest smartwatch and it’s familiar looking. The new Galaxy Watch Active 2 follows the Active from earlier this year and brings back the much missed bezel control ring. The Active 2 will come in two sizes – 40 and 44mm – and Bluetooth and LTE versions. It will hit stores on September 27th for a starting price of $279.


"Samsung’s Galaxy Watch Active 2 brings back the bezel control"
Just six months after the first Watch Active, there’s a new model in town

by Dan Seifert
August 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Watch Active 2 hands-on review | Digital bezel, ECG, and more

Published on Aug 5, 2019




> Barely six months have passed since Samsung debuted the Galaxy Watch Active, its smartwatch with a more fitness-focused design over the 2018 Galaxy Watch, but there’s already a new entry: the Galaxy Watch Active 2. It’s an iterative upgrade, but there are worthwhile additions that enrich the wearable experience, like two size options for more comfort, a digital rotating bezel for easier navigation, and LTE connectivity so you can leave your phone behind.

----------

